# What's Helping Me



## route two (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi guys, I've been dealing with incomplete evacuation, fbo, mucus, occasional thin stools, wet anus, sharp cramps, and food allergies for waaaaay too long now and after reading some of these new posts, I want to add something beneficial to the conversation.

I've tried almost every "cure" mentioned on here, probiotics, enemas, gse, acv, oregano oil, chinese medicine, stupid rounds of antibiotics, balancing cross-legged on my head, and the stupidest of all was getting surgery. seriously, i was so obsessed over this ###### i convinced myself i needed unnecessary, not to mention expensive, surgery. Yeah, i've tried all that ###### and NONE of it helped me. aside from stressing me out and wasting my money, it was useless.. but hey if you're into that kind of thing go for it.

I think we just need to look at this from a simple perspective. Our bodies are out of order.. jammed, not digesting, getting stuck, whatever you want to call it and we can't keep feeding it ####. If there's some kind of bacterial imbalance, we have to correct our diet.. you can't expect to fix this problem by loading up on probiotics one day and eating an entire birthday cake the next. Treat your body like a garden.. don't throw pests in it, give it a good environment, water it daily, love it, and it should take care of itself.

I'm not saying that I'm cured but I know that I've been making progress.. I got a food allergy test and got material proof that I wasn't digesting wheat and corn properly, which really helped me take it out of my diet and the best thing I did was start a food journal. I visit my computer at least once a day so, it's easy to just open notepad and write down what i've been eating, how my stools have been, how i've been feeling, etc. It takes like two minutes to write down and over time you'll realize what agrees with you and what doesn't.

I hope this helps anyone reading this. Have faith and be good to yourself. I'm not a doctor so go see one if you think you should! Everyone is different so it's up to you to figure things out on your own. Your body is showing you a great opportunity to get healthy.

Take care and eat/drink your greens!


----------



## seahorse (Feb 4, 2015)

i had many of the symptoms you described. i had such an improvement when I went and bought myself a natural anti-parasitic treatment, i was always convinced myself that i had a parasite, but my doctor did many tests all came back negative. anyway i went ahead against his advice to medicate myself with anything. I did it, within the following weeks I had some extremely strange looking stools and I felt tons better. on top of this I had also done a detox, eating only rice and gluten free oatmeal the whole time and green tea and supplements.

i believe myself that many people who are experiencing these problems are going through something parasitic. my IBS therapist even said it was extremely likely i had a parasite but that iam still suffering from post-infectious ibs.

before i did the anti-parasitic treatment, i had been taking every supplement under the sun & done a course of antibiotics for microbial organisms. so i urge anyone to do a complete cleanse and stick it out.


----------

